# US storm pictures..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Some pictures of the US storm...








at the start of the storm








It's getting worse.

Terrible.

ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well thats the morning taken care of, what do you do in the afternoons then Ray. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.


Since Sandy has made landfall it has been upgraded again.. This time to a full English summer 8O 8O 8O ..

God help them now.

ray.


----------

